# Toastmaster jigsaw/mini lathe combo i got at auction



## Paul01 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi, i got this tool at auction and have been unable to find anything whatsoever about it. Its actually made by toastmaster and its little name tag boasts that it can turn, drill, saw, sand, grind and finish. I wasn't able to talk to the seller, and the machine only came with what was attached to it, though from a cached google page i found that it once had several other parts, a grinding wheel with a cover, several brackets that fit into the slider, a guide rail that pinned into the deck of the saw, and a drive center. It only came with the plate spindle for end mounting. So, besides showing it to people who might find it interesting, im wondering if anyone knows anything about this. And if you know where i can get tools that can mount on its spindle (3/8" dia 24 tpi) since most drive centers wedge in rather than screwing on, its going to be tough to find one that can go on here. But since i am an avid woodworker, but now live in an apartment and have no shop, getting this thing to allow me to do small projects at least would be nice. One cool thing about it, it takes normal jigsaw blades, the ones i already have fit well.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

That's an interesting piece of gear you have. Never seen one before. It reminds me of a mini Shopsmith multi tool. You might have to manufacture some extra bits and pieces for it, But it looks like you could do quite a lot of things with it on a smaller scale.

Gerry


----------



## Paul01 (Mar 17, 2008)

Yep, thats what i have in mind, that slider has a groove and several bolt holes, and the speed is adjustable, so i could probably do a lot with it if i can make or acquire the parts. I think a drum sander would be a real easy one, i could just make it bolt on to the faceplate that came with the thing. If i could just get use of a metal lathe for an hour or so theres quite a few things i could make for it.


----------



## TheLt (Feb 14, 2009)

*Got one too !!!*

I picked mine up at a garage sale for $1.00. It doesn't have the table top for the jig saw, and I didn't know about it until I saw your pictures, but I can probably make one. Can you post a picture of how the jigsaw table mounts? Here are the pictures of mine and this is all I got with it.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

If it helps any most normal drill chucks, for hand
drills have a 3/8X24 mounting thread. You can
get them up to 1/2" capacity. You may need a nut
behind it to lock it on the shaft.

You may be able to modify a lathe thing to use
in the chuck.

It looks like a neat thing. 

With the drill chuck, you could use sanding drums
as well. I got this set at good old Harbor Freight
and really like them, I use old sanding belts for
the replacement paper on them.












http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=35455


----------



## Paul01 (Mar 17, 2008)

Lt, I'll post some pictures of it when I'm home. Its cool to see there are a few more of them out there. Mine unfortunatly, while it has the table, is missing the tool rest. I've also seen a bench grinder attachment with a grinding guard in pictures. The table mount is just a tab on each side where that bolt and wing nut are, they are slotted and rest in the curved groove so that the angle can be adjusted. Standard small jigsaw blades fit into it, I'll have to look to get the exact size, I just borowed some from my hand held jigsaw.


----------



## TheLt (Feb 14, 2009)

Paul01 said:


> Mine unfortunatly, while it has the table, is missing the tool rest.


Looks like you have the main part of the tool rest, the base. Shouldn't be too hard to make a tool rest. It's about a 1/8" or a little thicker. Look at the picture of mine and cut one out and make the bends.


----------



## cz4578 (Dec 10, 2009)

I have the Toastmaster Home-Shop model #5560 that I got from an uncle who was terminally ill as a gift about three yeas ago. It has sat in my garage since until I started to try and find more info about it. It has everything with it except the drum sanding kit, sanding table for disc sanding, and set of drill bits for horizontal drilling. It does have original sabre saw table and blade(s), grinding wheel, guards/eyeshields, wire brush/wheel, disc sanding pad, cotton buff wheel, 3/8" chuck and key, toolrests for turning/grinding, open end wrench, chisel, and owners manual. I will try to post pictures at a later date.


----------



## TheLt (Feb 14, 2009)

cz4578 said:


> I have the Toastmaster Home-Shop model #5560 that I got from an uncle who was terminally ill as a gift about three yeas ago. It has sat in my garage since until I started to try and find more info about it. It has everything with it except the drum sanding kit, sanding table for disc sanding, and set of drill bits for horizontal drilling. It does have original sabre saw table and blade(s), grinding wheel, guards/eyeshields, wire brush/wheel, disc sanding pad, cotton buff wheel, 3/8" chuck and key, toolrests for turning/grinding, open end wrench, chisel, and owners manual. I will try to post pictures at a later date.


 
Wow! You have a pretty near complete one. I bet that's hard to find. Please post the pictures as I would like to see all that I'm missing.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Wow*

I found this one for sale google'ing at lunch today.
I like these gizmos. May have to get one myself.

http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?p=13641791


----------



## sddemoss (Jan 29, 2010)

*Toastmaster Lathe*

I've had one of these for 30 years! The darn little thing works as long as you are not doing anything of any size. Fun to play with!
Here is a picture of the one I have.

How do you put a picture in here? I've got one but I couldn't get it to post.

I figured it out! 

Steve


----------



## TheLt (Feb 14, 2009)

That looks great. Wish I could find the rest of the pieces to make mine complete. It would be a neat toy to play with.


----------



## Uncle Paul (Mar 28, 2010)

*A green 'un*



TheLt said:


> That looks great. Wish I could find the rest of the pieces to make mine complete. It would be a neat toy to play with.[/quote
> 
> Paid 2 bucks for mine at a garage sale. It's green not yellow, and has a jacob chuck and a home made dead center. Anyone know a source for the manual (or lubricating instructions)? I'd like to get it lubed before I try turning pens with it! Uncle Paul


----------



## timmonl (May 14, 2010)

I just picked up one of these from a guy on craigslist. Does anyone that has a manual know how to get the yellow wheel off of it? I'm not sure if mine is locked on there pretty good or what. Any help would be greatly appreciated, looks like a cool little toy!


----------



## Paul01 (Mar 17, 2008)

I think I got it off by grabbing a flat part on the shaft with an adjustable wrench and turning the wheel. That allowed me to get to the threads to mount other tools. I'll have a look at it and let you know, it might not have a flat in which case I must have just used locking pliers, which is wrong, but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## timmonl (May 14, 2010)

Thanks! I don't see a flap part off hand, will probably try taking it apart to see if there's one inside or something. Otherwise it looks like i'll be using wd40 and find something to hold that shaft with.


----------



## ebrak (Jun 17, 2010)

*Toastmaster Deluxe Electric Home Shop, Model 5560*



cz4578 said:


> I have the Toastmaster Home-Shop model #5560 that I got from an uncle who was terminally ill as a gift about three yeas ago. It has sat in my garage since until I started to try and find more info about it. It has everything with it except the drum sanding kit, sanding table for disc sanding, and set of drill bits for horizontal drilling. It does have original sabre saw table and blade(s), grinding wheel, guards/eyeshields, wire brush/wheel, disc sanding pad, cotton buff wheel, 3/8" chuck and key, toolrests for turning/grinding, open end wrench, chisel, and owners manual. I will try to post pictures at a later date.


Just aquired the above item and need the manual or specifics on using and setting it up. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Paul01 (Mar 17, 2008)

timmonl, I remember how I got the end off now, I rotated the end counter clockwise until the saw holder was comming up, then I clamped it so it would hold the shaft from rotating. I was concerned that this might damage the mechanism but I didn't have to use much force to get it loose, and once I took the case apart and looked inside it's a pretty robust mechanism anyway.


----------



## timmonl (May 14, 2010)

Thanks Paul01. I took it apart after giving it a weeks worth of wd40 and got it off. Right now i'm trying to figure out how to get some sort of live center for the tailstock.


----------



## Toolman2 (Jun 15, 2010)

This tool was made by the Portable Electric Tools division of McGraw-Edison Co. of Geneva Ill. The following is from the OWWM site:

McGraw-Edison Co. was created by the 1957 acquisition by McGraw Electric Co. (founded 1900) of Thomas A. Edison Industries (founded 1911).
In 1957, shortly after McGraw-Edison was created, the company acquired Griswold Manufacturing Co., which made a line of portable electric tools. And in 1969 they acquired General Electric's power tool business.
Griswold Manufacturing Co. was founded 1865 in Erie, PA, to make cast iron products, especially cookware. See the Griswold collectors web site for a history of Griswold.
In 1972 McGraw-Edison acquired the power-tool division of G. W. Murphy Industries, Inc., which had acquired Portable Electric Tools, Inc. some time before. It is not known whether all of McGraw-Edison's woodworking tools and machinery can be traced back to Portable Electric Tools. We have reports of some machines labled as "McGraw-Edison Co. / Bersted Mfg. Div. / Boonville, MO" In 1926, McGraw Electric Co. had acquired Bersted Manufacturing Co. of Chicago. 
Sometime before 1985, McGraw-Edison sold their power-tool division to *Deco Enterprises, Inc.*, of St. Louis, MO. In 1985, Cooper Industries bought McGraw-Edison. In 1992 McGraw-Edison Co. became McGraw-Edison Corp.
As for Deco Enterprises, they were out of business by about 2004. Parts and service for McGraw-Edison's woodworking machines are no longer available.
If you are looking for information on woodworking machines from this maker, also check under the following entries: 


 Portable Electric Tools, Inc.
 Benchmark Tool Co.
 J. C. Penney Co., Inc.
 Shopcraft
 G. W. Murphy Industries, Inc.
 *Information Sources*



The history of this company is adapted from the web site of the Toaster Museum Foundation. Visit that site for more detailed information on the corporate history of this diversified manufacturer.
A correspondent reports a 10" Shopmate radial arm saw, ca. 1980, labeled, "MacGraw-Edison Co. Portable Appliance & Tool Group, Boonville, MO". Another correspondent reports a new-in-box radial arm saw from Montgomery Wards; included in the box was an original packing slip stating "Manufacturer -- McGraw Edison Company" and listing Montgomery Wards under "Sold To:" The Packing List is dated 4/21/73. A third correspondent reports a "McGraw-Edison Co. lathe Bersted Mfg. Div., model #76100-a."
:thumbsup:


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 15, 2010)

*Another toastmaster*

I just picked one of these up off of Craigslist. I have taken it apart and cleaned it. Had a friend weld a piece so that the jig saw will work. I am going to paint it and then lube and put it back together. I am wondering if anyone know where to get a live center and manual.
Thanks
cindy


----------



## jedpa74 (Dec 21, 2010)

*Toastermaster Lathe Combo*

I picked one of these up at a sale. It was never used as far as I could tell. Still had the box, accessories in a box inside, and a diagram of the parts (mostly in tact). I scanned the diagram if anyone is interested. Plugged it in to make sure it ran but still don't know how well it works. I'll update after I have a chance to try it out eventually. Send an email to my user name at yahoo if you would like a copy of the scan.


----------



## Luigi45 (Jan 13, 2011)

Paul, do you know what gear lube to use in the little wounder. I was given one by my father inlaw with all the pieces parts. It lookes like lube leaked out. When I opened the plug on the housing it was dry inside. 

Thanks, L


----------



## Paul01 (Mar 17, 2008)

Luigi45 said:


> Paul, do you know what gear lube to use in the little wounder. I was given one by my father inlaw with all the pieces parts. It lookes like lube leaked out. When I opened the plug on the housing it was dry inside.
> 
> Thanks, L


It had a translucent yellowish white colored grease. I would guess that gearbox grease would work fine.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Toastmaster. It does look like it should have a blender attachment on top of it!

It looks like it's a tool, that you have to know it's limitations. The way tubes, and their attachment, makes me wonder it the center in the tailstock, would be even close to be in line with the drive center, when it is far from the headstock. For pens and other short stuff, it might work. Learn it's limitations! With a 3/8" spindle, jamming a chisel, into a blank might bend it.
I don't think I would want to start turning with a 2"x2" chucked up!
I think it would be ok (notice, I didn't say good) for a disc sander, grinder, buffer, spindle sander, lathe for short stuff. The jig saw might be of some use.
It would be interesting to hear from someone who uses his/hers regularly.
Good luck with them


----------



## TheLt (Feb 14, 2009)

If any of you guys are interested, I'd be interested in selling mine. I don't need it as I have two other lathes (Delta) and I can only use one at a time. Make me an offer!


----------



## Holgar (12 mo ago)

nava1uni said:


> *Another toastmaster*
> 
> I just picked one of these up off of Craigslist. I have taken it apart and cleaned it. Had a friend weld a piece so that the jig saw will work. I am going to paint it and then lube and put it back together. I am wondering if anyone know where to get a live center and manual.
> Thanks
> cindy


I have a manual I can scan and send/post. I bought mine at an eztate sale, practically unused, in the box, with all pieces and parts.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

Holgar said:


> I have a manual I can scan and send/post. I bought mine at an eztate sale, practically unused, in the box, with all pieces and parts.


Welcome to the forum Holgar. This thread is 10 years old.

What kind of wood working projects do you like to make? I make cat stuff.


----------



## Holgar (12 mo ago)

Bob Bengal said:


> Welcome to the forum Holgar. This thread is 10 years old.
> 
> What kind of wood working projects do you like to make? I make cat stuff.


I'll be mostly making handles for vintage tools, etc. Does anyone know how, where, what kind of grease this thing takes? It appears it got too hot in storage and the brown goo leaked out.


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

Holgar said:


> Does anyone know how, where, what kind of grease this thing takes?


I don't know, if you haven't gotten an answer about here in a few days start a new thread about it.


----------

